# 20 gal tall - divide or community



## asparks (Nov 23, 2013)

I cannot CANNOT make a decision and so I need your help!!!

I currently have my betta, Sherman, in a 5.5 gallon NPT. He has some MTS and a handful of ghost shrimp in the tank with him, along with 3 assassin snails.

A co-worker has a 20 gallon high that her dad gave her and she has NO desire to use it. It needs cleaned up, but otherwise has tons of rock decor (and gravel - which I intend to just toss most likely) and a light....she said everything is in there you could possibly need for an aquarium. Knowing that some of that may be older and no longer usable, I already got a new heater and filter ordered, ordered some spiderwood and mineralized top soil from bamaplants and am just patiently (not so patiently ) waiting for all of that to arrive. When I am ready to set it up, I will get a ton more live plants because what is in my 5.5 won't fill up the 20 by any means! I have a local guy that actually has a ton of plants and he is where I got a couple other ones for my 5.5 and where I got my assassins. 

Here is my dilemna - I really want two pretty boys to look at every day. BUT I also want to do the best thing for Sherman and for any other finned friend I bring home. SO.....

If YOU were given a 20 gallon high....

Would you divide it in 2 and have two bettas, maybe add some more shrimp and get another assassin (so there are 2 on each side - I'm crazy like that - must be equal!!)

OR

Would you keep it whole and just add some community fish as well? Maybe 3 platies or so? Or???? This is where I struggle because I have read about every "can my betta live with...." thread known to man and I am overwhelmed by choices!!!! The only thing I know for sure I don't want is ADFs. I think they are cute little buggers, but can be PITAs to feed and I am not interested in killing off any frogs because I screwed something up. 

Our water is on the hard side, temp stays 79-80 always, and I intend to keep the tank as planted in soil. I think that has worked SO SO well in the 5.5, and I am excited about what the 20 can turn into with a crap ton of live plants exploding all over the place. Right now I don't use ferts or anything, but I did order some because I do think I should have it on hand. We don't have anything good locally, so I would rather have it and use it very sparingly as opposed to need it and not have it.

Anyhoo....please help this girl weigh the pros and cons because her hubby is not interested in this fish thing at all!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I would keep the bettas where they are. You can continue to enjoy a personal relationship with them that you will lose if you move them. I read posts all of the time about bettas getting diseases from community fish. It's a hassle to treat. Bettas are best suited to low tanks not high being air breathers. You want to make it easy for them to make it to the surface. 

Clean the 20 really, really well with full strength 6% vinegar (let sit for 30 minutes) cycle it and make sure you research the fish you choose for compatibility and get the proper number. Some fish need a certain amount of fish of the same species to be happy and not aggressive. Make sure the fish have the same temperature and water needs and that they won't eat plants. Find out about what the natural conditions are for the fish you choose (Thier biope) and try to make your tank that way. This site is a good reference to be sure you have all the right equipment and compatible fish:

http://aqadvisor.com/

Be sure to let your plants grow in really well before you get fish. For beginning tanks plants can fail and are not all the same because we all have different water types. You have to find what works for your and your region. It's no fun to have plants rotting in your tank and have fish that can suffer from it. You might start with watching this video series:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovXVHoHC6TM


Dude uses a couple of curse words here an there but he gives a good basic explanation of a Low tech aquarium. Walstad Methed. Congrats on the getting the new tank.


----------



## asparks (Nov 23, 2013)

I understand what you're saying, except that I don't see how I would lose any kind of relationship with Sherman (my only betta) if I put him in a bigger tank. Is it because he would have more room to swim around or??? And I get that they are air breathers and that stocking the tank is more than just seeing what pretty fish I can find to put in there. It will take some thought and research - that is why it took me a couple yrs to actually GET a betta in the first place. LOL I wanted to screw NOTHING UP. 

Thank you for the reply. I would still like to hear from others on their opinions on the two options I specifically laid out. Right now, I'm leaning toward division so I don't have to mess with different foods for different fish and I know how to "betta".  I can't keep two separate aquariums at work and would keep the 5.5 at home as a QT/hospital tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have five Betta-based community tanks. I'd have six but one of the boys does not play well with others.

One of the tanks is as tall as yours and the Betta have never had a problem making it to the surface to breathe.

I don't have any issues feeding multiple species; even in my 10 gallon with ADF, a Betta, Celestial Pearl Danio and Hara jerdoni. Even though I feed a variety of frozen foods the Betta still eat their New Life Spectrum pellets.

I always drop the pellets in first and then on the other side of the tank I drop food for the rest of the fish. Like I said, I feed a variety of frozen but also Ken's 5-in-1 (I think that's the name) and some live foods.

I love my community tanks but I do have an empty tank as a back up because you never know about Betta. I had one, Dexter, who lived two peaceful years in a community tank. Then one day I noticed him stalking a particular Chili Rasbora. He was like a cat and could not be distracted. This wasn't a short chase...which is natural. So I netted him and put him in the extra tank by himself. Later on I added some Habrosus Cory which he left alone. I presume it's because they are bottom dwellers.

I would suggest you get bottom dwellers first and let your Betta get used to them. Then add any mid-tank fish you find you like.

As far as dividing? It's strictly personal but I do not find tall divided tanks attractive at all. If you do divide I would give each side its own filter and heater. But dividing severely limits what fish you can add because each side would only have about a 11 x 12 footprint once you factor in the divider.

That's just some of my thoughts.


----------



## asparks (Nov 23, 2013)

Hmmmm....good points as well. I really don't like the looks of column aquariums and that is essentially what I would be creating....see my dilemma?! LOL

Would it be a bad idea to get the 20 gallon established and add the community fish and then add Sherman to the tank after they've been there for a bit? Or would that be a bad way to go about it? If my boss REALLY doesn't want the two tanks permanently, Sherman's 5.5 gallon will be much easier to move home than the 20 gallon. Of course, she may also end up being okay with the 2 tanks knowing that the goal is to consolidate. If I end up having trouble with Sherman getting along with the other fish, the 5.5 gallon will be easier to bring home than the 20 gallon, so he would end up being at home instead of work. Which would be kind of sad for me at work, but my son would certainly enjoy him!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Glad I could help a bit.

I have always had the Betta first. When I get new fish I release them into a tank that's been dark for at least 30 minutes and leave the lights off at least an hour after they are released but longer is better. Even overnight.

This gives them time to scope out the tank and the Betta isn't as aware of them/can't find them as easily. When I set up the two 5.5, I got the white Betta in my Journal, Boo, and added Habrosus Cory. He was fine with them and when I added three Dario Dario he totally ignored them. Harry was introduced to tank mates the same way and he's the same.

Of course, that could change but I hope not. 

Now that you may have a 5.5 open perhaps you should give it to your son????


----------



## asparks (Nov 23, 2013)

I thought about the kiddo inheriting the 5.5.....we shall see about that! Lol

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## asparks (Nov 23, 2013)

Well - I can never leave well enough alone so I decided just to get a 20 gallon long while they were on sale at Petco. I need to get a new light for it and will most likely get the Finnex Stingray that everyone is talking about and put that on a glass lid. For me, it would cost just as much to make my own sliding lid as just purchasing a hinged one from Drs Foster & Smith, so I am just going to buy one. This means setting up the 20g won't happen right away, but it doesn't HAVE to happen right away either.

Except in my impatient mind. Then it needs to happen yesterday!!! But this also means I am likely going back to my first instinct of dividing it because I want another pretty boy to look at every day and the other fish just don't interest me as much as these guys with the great personalities!


----------

